# How long?



## wolf (Feb 5, 2018)

Have read about looking for the "hollow" between belly and hip, as a sign birthing is near.... 
Just noticed hollowing happening today, and want to know if it means days away?
A couple weeks? This is a first birth for my ewe, so I expect a longer period...Any guesses? No discharge yet, but noticed softening of the vulvar area, as well.


----------



## mysunwolf (Feb 5, 2018)

If it's truly the "drop" it will be about 24hrs!


----------



## Annwise27 (Feb 5, 2018)

I have 2 ewes that have swollen vulvas (for 2 stinking weeks!) And just today started to notice the "hollowing"  1 is not bagging at all but the other has developed teats (I can't tell if she is bagging because she is a little wild). I can't answer your question just wanted you to know what I am experiencing as well


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 6, 2018)

Older ewes tend to have saggy bellies and it's less easy to tell. In a young ewe a sudden hollow either side of the tail means she's close. Older ewes tend to udder up early, whilst first timers may show nothing much until they are actually giving birth. They vary SUCH a lot.

Has she gone off her food or is trying to find a quiet spot, pawing the ground or walking a bit, stopping, looking like she's concentrating (Braxton-Hicks) and then walking on? Mucus plug? Any of these signs, and particularly more than one, and look out for a sac!

Good Luck.


----------



## wolf (Feb 6, 2018)

Naw - still eating like a hog! But I've also heard some ewes keep munching through early labor. With all the variables, I'll be sitting on a pincushion for the next couple weeks! I know she bred on the 16, so figured she'd lamb around Valentine's Day - but who could tell? Suppose like with women, could be early - or could be late...


----------

